# Grapplers acting like strikers



## Headhunter (Apr 25, 2017)

So this is something I've noticed a lot in mma. A lot of good grapplers turn into strikers and that causes them to lose more because they're not using their best skills. I don't know if it's because they want to be exciting or they just think striking is easy to learn but it is something I've noticed with a number of fighters in mma. The main ones I found are ronda rousey, Diego Sanchez, Damian Maia for a while just used boxing though he's back to more jiu jitsu now, Gabriel gonzaga, matt Serra, josh koscheck and a number of others.

Obviously in mma you've got to mix it up but those guys I've mentioned seemed to completely abandon their grappling and just used striking.

This isn't a hate post just a simple observation.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it's natural.  Using koscheck as an example. The guy was a wrestler. That's his base but he knew his hands and stand up were week. So Naturally he is going to work on that alot. Now if that is what you have been working on for the last 6 months, that's what is going to be on the top of your mind when you walk into the cage.
Some of the problem lies in the coaching  some of it will be who the opponent is.
Then some of the problem is with the fighter , he has a new toy , it's fun and exciting and wants to try it out.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 25, 2017)

The whole issue explained in two words.


Takedown defence.


----------



## marques (Apr 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The whole issue explained in two words.
> 
> Takedown defence.


I appreciate your power of simplification. Takedown defence is central in MMA.
Hoshin must be right, too. Sometimes it is just a choice (fighters words), perhaps wrong which they regret later.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The whole issue explained in two words.
> 
> 
> Takedown defence.


Sure but I mean guys who don't even try to grapple and just try and kickbox and completely ignore their ground game


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 26, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The whole issue explained in two words.
> 
> 
> Takedown defence.


so are you saying Rousey lost because Nunes was just so good at takedown defense that Ronda coudn't get past it?   i might be mistaken but i think Ronda only went for one take down attempt.  i think she was focused on striking more than she should have.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> so are you saying Rousey lost because Nunes was just so good at takedown defense that Ronda coudn't get past it?   i might be mistaken but i think Ronda only went for one take down attempt.  i think she was focused on striking more than she should have.


Yep same when she fought holly holm she was so arrogant and thought she could outbox a world champion boxer. That's my whole point.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 26, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> so are you saying Rousey lost because Nunes was just so good at takedown defense that Ronda coudn't get past it?   i might be mistaken but i think Ronda only went for one take down attempt.  i think she was focused on striking more than she should have.



If you do MMA these days you kind of have to know how how to strike. Because if you cant strike in MMA you cant grapple.

If you look at white belt BJJ  Demetrius Johnson arm barring Wilson Reis. It kind of shows how you need to be a well rounded fighter in MMA.





Ronda just got bashed. She never even had a chance to dominate with takedowns. And one take down in a 40 second fight?


----------

